# Switching problem



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

OK, my electrical knowledge is weak, but I'm trying. I have setup a track that is within a larger oval track. I've attached a very poor drawing to illustrate. I've put in fiber pins where I've indicated. I thought that I could have power to both from separate controls and that the train would cross from one power to the other, but that doesn't work - things just short out when crossing over. So, it is obvious that this is not how to do it. Please show me the way to do this or send me to an appropriate thread. 

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If this is a ZW or other dual control transformer:

The insulated pins should be in CENTER rail only.

What you describe sounds to me like ONE of the tracks is
out of phase (polarity) with the other. Flip the wires from EITHER,
NOT BOTH, track to the Transformer. It should work then.

If you are using two separate transformers; after getting them in
phase as above, you MUST ALWAYS plug them into the wall socket
the same way, or better yet, plug them into a power strip and
unplug the power strip from the wall each time you quit. That
way you won't throw them out of phase again.

Don


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. I didn't think of that. The transformers were tested for being in phase before this issue arose and I have them in a power-strip. I used the Classic Toy Trains wiring handbook. Somehow or other I crossed something up during a flurry of rearranging. I'll be happy when I get wiring under the table - I'm going to run some busses underneath to clean everything up.

With great relief,

Gary

PS - I was going crazy trying to find a short.


----------

